
Why GE is giving up employee ratings, reviews and rethinking the role of HQ - crivabene
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-ge-giving-up-employee-ratings-abandoning-annual-reviews-immelt
======
mti27
If GE was the place with that stack ranking madness, then IMHO they definitely
needed to change. But an app where you're continuously rated in real time
doesn't sound much better! Not a recipe for innovation if everyone has to play
enough politics to avoid getting down-voted on the company Reddit. Also, isn't
it a bit contradictory that they "embrace decentralization" yet force everyone
to move to a specific location? The statement about "cloud connected" trains
and everything reminds me of this speech from In Good Company:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGiocp7_jE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGiocp7_jE8)

